# Wieso kann ich per Drag and Drop kein Icon in meinen SourceOrdner schieben?



## leclerc16 (28. Aug 2018)

Die Datei ist zwar drinnen aber nicht als Bild als solches.
Es wird auch nicht auf der GUI angezeigt.


----------



## Flown (29. Aug 2018)

Wie bitte? Eine genauere Erklärung wäre hilfreich.
Geht es um dien Programm oder um Eclipse?


----------



## leclerc16 (29. Aug 2018)

Also ich benutze Eclipse und will ein kleines Programm schreiben, das mich Ländernamen und Hauptstädte auf Englisch und Italiensich abfragt. Auf der GUI sollen so kleine Fähnchen zu sehen sein (wie auf dem Bild zu sehen, das ich mit Paint bearbeitet habe). Ich habe einige Tutorials gesehen und bei allen hieß es, man muss die Bilder nur in den Scr-Ordner im Java-Projekt zu schieben braucht, dann kann man die Bilder z.B. im Form eines Labels auf der GUI erscheinen lassen. Aber bei mir klappt das irgendwie nicht.


----------

